# Happy Corbin vs. Madcap Moss - WrestleMania Backlash



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

_Losing a friendship is no laughing matter and after WrestleMania Backlash there will only be one person left smiling when Happy Corbin and his former right hand man Madcap Moss go toe-to-toe.

After his undefeated streak ended at the hands of Drew McIntyre at WrestleMania, Corbin blamed Moss for the loss on an episode of “Happy Talk” before suddenly attacking his supposed friend. The ensuing brawl marked a split in their partnership as Corbin claimed Moss was an anchor that was dragging him down, stating he would fall flat on his face without Corbin.

In spite of those remarks, Moss went on an undefeated streak of his own which further enraged Corbin after Moss declined his offer to return as his lackey. Corbin retaliated with a surprise End of Days, stealing Moss’ Andre the Giant Battle Royal Trophy as his former partner could only watch on.

Who will be the last one laughing when these two former friends square off?_


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

fuck's sake.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Theres 2 maybe 3 matches that are worth watching so far disappointing card tbqh


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

A Smackdown dark show worthy match


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Moss has momentum but Corbin could end up with a new lackey/valet


----------

